# Crypt Green Gecko?



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Can someone positively ID this Crypt - Thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I believe so, yes.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Cavan.


----------

